
Ask HN: I have been asked to write a statement about my low GPA by Google - nakamito10
I passed all my interviews and got matched with a host. But the recruiter asked me to write a statement about why my GPA is low. Anyone else gone through this before? I would really appreciate if someone could give me some tips regarding this
======
gradschool
Working part time to put yourself through school would be an extremely
effective explanation if true. If your grades were bad at the beginning but
have improved recently you could point out that you've become more mature and
serious in your outlook. Talking up the side projects because school is too
boring strikes me as unhelpful because it suggests you'll continue that
pattern at work.

------
matijash
I imagine the best thing would be to just be honest? You obviously passed the
interviews and thus are qualified enough. Maybe the coursework wasn't very
engaging or a lot of "empty work" was required and you decided to focus on
side-projects instead of chasing the high GPA. Or you decided to work on the
side? Whatever it is, I believe the explanation would make sense.

------
pinewurst
Are you a new grad or experienced?

~~~
nakamito10
I am still a student and this is for google's summer internship.

